#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Wiki pronto..Esquema montagem Mikrotik placa mae pc comum !!!

## raus

Desculpe a demora em montar esse Wiki pessoal, e que estou meio sem tempo, e estava apanhando pra mexer nesse wiki rs..
Tb Havia pedido ajuda ao Catvbrasil, mais creio eu que ele tb esta muito enrolado, e ainda doente  :Frown:  ... Melhoras ae pra vc...

Mais finalmente o esquema esta pronto... Fiquem avontade para alterar e analizar... esta ae para todos do forum


https://under-linux.org/wiki/index.p...placa-pc-comum

----------


## LinuxKids

kra seu Wiki tá manero, mas sei-lá acho que as imagens deveria estar em modo menor, e qdo clica-se em cima dela ampliaria, ficarei melhor eu creio e aproveitaria melhor. 
Mas é isso ae adorei a sua iniciativa, vamos mexer pessoal, para melhorar.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Acabei de redimensionar as imagens e to pedindo pro Administrador do Wiki arrumar no nosso padrao.

Obrigado pela contribuicao  :Smile:

----------


## raus

assim, meio na correria aqui, ae resolvi montar o wiki e depois cada um da uma "mexidinha" alguem que esteja com mais tempo "sobrando"... se eu nem postase hj num postaria mais nunk rs... ae o mexe da maneira que achar interressante agora, apanhei um pouco, pois nem e mt minha praia, mais quem sab mais um poquim pode mexer que será de bom grado...

Valews ae


ateh mais

----------


## Duca

Pronto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  

https://under-linux.org/wiki/index.p...placa-pc-comum

Valeu pela contribuição !!!  :Wink:  

Ab, Duca  :Cool:

----------


## raus

ae galera, valews ae a ajuda para melhorar o material parra o pessoal,... agora ficou show... mt bacana mesmo... obrigado ae pela ajuda de todos! 

Rodrigo "Raus"

----------


## dboom

ae... belo post mesmo... eu ate montei em um pc... mas justamente nao "cabeu" na caixa hermetica... (ehehhe)
entao o pessoal comprou um routerboard mesmo... pq falaram q o TX da placas ag530... era menor q o do routerboard..
mas uma coisa q me chamou atencao... foram as antenas.... sao setoriais? direcionais? como ta trabalhando esse seu MT?

----------


## raus

> ae... belo post mesmo... eu ate montei em um pc... mas justamente nao "cabeu" na caixa hermetica... (ehehhe)
> entao o pessoal comprou um routerboard mesmo... pq falaram q o TX da placas ag530... era menor q o do routerboard..
> mas uma coisa q me chamou atencao... foram as antenas.... sao setoriais? direcionais? como ta trabalhando esse seu MT?


Este q esta na torre sao direcionais Visiontec 5.8 Ghz...
mais tb utilizo o mesmo esquema em torres recebendo link pela 5.8 e distribuindo para 4 setorias, se interressar depois posto algumas fotos de exemplo... mais tb utilizo o mesmo esquema, com placas mais fracas um pouco, em torres mais simples, apenas recebendo 5.8 e distribuindo para uma antena omini direcional... torres mais simples e com menos clientes...

----------


## iceboxrj

Valeu raus 
obrigado pela tua contribuição

onde vc arruma esses collers de 110/220?
qual o custo deles?


Abraços

----------


## raus

> Valeu raus 
> obrigado pela tua contribuição
> 
> onde vc arruma esses collers de 110/220?
> qual o custo deles?
> 
> 
> Abraços



Comprei em uma distribuidora aqui da minha cidade mesmo(Anapolis-Go)
seu custo varia de 15 a 20 reais, e detalhe, ele possui rolamento, ou seja, nem trava facil

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Briza

:Smile:  Iniciativa boa parabéns, estamos agregando mais valor em nosso forum que relamente é diferente de outros que já participei com ajuda mutua do nosso administrador que atende sem receio aos pedidos dos usuarios Parabéns a todos...

----------


## Duca

As your wish!  :Cool:

----------


## Elliott

Quanto eh que foi essa caixa hermetica ai e onde vc comprou cara? vc poderia falar?

----------


## raus

> Quanto eh que foi essa caixa hermetica ai e onde vc comprou cara? vc poderia falar?


Desculpe a demora, ralando mt aqui montando mais 4 mk essa semana pra subir em 4 torre... mt correria,... assim compro aqui na minha cidade mesmo, creio eu q qualquer loja de materias eletricos deve ter... aqui paguei cerca de 60 reais em cada... chama-se caixa de passagem... ae modificamos ela como vc pode acompanhar... qualquer coisa, dou o telefone da empresa q fabrica aqui em Goias...

so pedir ae se nem encontrar por ae  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elliott

Blz blz... Acho que seria meio inviavel eu pedir a caixa por ai =/ moro na paraiba =) Outra coisa que eu queria saber eh como vcs ligas akelas placas pcmcia as antenas... Eu nao consegui ver o conector... Vc usam algum tpw de adaptador pra ligas as placas as antenas??????????? vlw ae :Smile:

----------


## xseven

Muito bom kra! Belo trabalho, parabéns!

----------


## raus

> Blz blz... Acho que seria meio inviavel eu pedir a caixa por ai =/ moro na paraiba =) Outra coisa que eu queria saber eh como vcs ligas akelas placas pcmcia as antenas... Eu nao consegui ver o conector... Vc usam algum tpw de adaptador pra ligas as placas as antenas??????????? vlw ae


nao nao... as placas que eu comprei ja veio preparada em forma de pino N Macho... ae eu coloco o cabo na caixa e pelo lado de dentro eu faço o conector N Femea... sem precisar de sentelhador... mais pratico e barato, e nem da problemas... nao que o centelhador cause problemas... mais ja gera uma pequena perda ne.. qualquer duvida.. poste ae... espero ter ajudado.  :Smile:

----------


## raus

> Muito bom kra! Belo trabalho, parabéns!


estamos ae para ajudar ne, ja que fui mt ajudado por aqui... ah sao so meritos meus nao... a galera ae tb ajudou a redimencinar o WIKI... penas fiz o trabalho de fazer e postar... a galera q redimecionou para o nosso padrao... parabens a todos nos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elliott

> nao nao... as placas que eu comprei ja veio preparada em forma de pino N Macho... ae eu coloco o cabo na caixa e pelo lado de dentro eu faço o conector N Femea... sem precisar de sentelhador... mais pratico e barato, e nem da problemas... nao que o centelhador cause problemas... mais ja gera uma pequena perda ne.. qualquer duvida.. poste ae... espero ter ajudado.




comprasse aonde? sim, queria saber qual eh a diferença dessas pra as pci da d-link (atheros)

----------


## raus

> comprasse aonde? sim, queria saber qual eh a diferença dessas pra as pci da d-link (atheros)


Desculpe, nao entendi a tua pergunta... como assim a diferença destas palcas para as pci da d-link? essas que eu uso sao pci, com chipset (Atheros) mais o pessoal aqui do forum dizem q ela vem com uma anteninha plugada diretamente, nao no meu caso, desde a primeira que comprei ela ja veio preparada para ser usada em antena externa, agora, pedia segunda remeça, e veio ainda melhor, o conector veio ainda bem mais rigido e mais robusto, ou seja, mais bem feito... no caso nem precisa de alguma adaptaçao... agora nem tem como eu te falar onde comprei,... mais amanha eu te falo sim ok...

----------


## Elliott

> Desculpe, nao entendi a tua pergunta... como assim a diferença destas palcas para as pci da d-link? essas que eu uso sao pci, com chipset (Atheros) mais o pessoal aqui do forum dizem q ela vem com uma anteninha plugada diretamente, nao no meu caso, desde a primeira que comprei ela ja veio preparada para ser usada em antena externa, agora, pedia segunda remeça, e veio ainda melhor, o conector veio ainda bem mais rigido e mais robusto, ou seja, mais bem feito... no caso nem precisa de alguma adaptaçao... agora nem tem como eu te falar onde comprei,... mais amanha eu te falo sim ok...


Elas são minipci?

----------


## raus

> Elas são minipci?


nao nao... elas sao pci msm... agora sim intendi... vc havia pensado q elas eram mini pci, elas sao pci mesmo... sao as D-Link AG 530

----------


## Elliott

Meio dificil de achar essas placas...

----------


## raus

> Meio dificil de achar essas placas...


Dificil nd... compro com esse contato ae... bacana e honesto viu... chega certim e como prometido... vou te passar o contato e vc adicione ele ae... 

Falows

----------


## jhonnyp

show de bola, noite passada eu tava mesmo pensando como começar a montar minha caixa hermetica. 
duvidas
1º que tamanho é o seu cooler? 12x12 ou 8x8?
2ºcomprei uma caixa com 40x30x20, paguei 100 reais, ta caro ou normal?
3º tenho 3 530 e 1 senao no meu, devo deixar o pigtail dentro da caixa ou fora tipo a parte que vai no cabo da antena.
4º a minha nao tem fechadura com chave e sim uma que com qualquer chave de fenda abre, tem como trocar por uma fechadura com chave?

----------


## raus

> show de bola, noite passada eu tava mesmo pensando como começar a montar minha caixa hermetica. 
> duvidas
> 1º que tamanho é o seu cooler? 12x12 ou 8x8?
> 2ºcomprei uma caixa com 40x30x20, paguei 100 reais, ta caro ou normal?
> 3º tenho 3 530 e 1 senao no meu, devo deixar o pigtail dentro da caixa ou fora tipo a parte que vai no cabo da antena.
> 4º a minha nao tem fechadura com chave e sim uma que com qualquer chave de fenda abre, tem como trocar por uma fechadura com chave?


o cooler usado e o 8x8
qt a esse preço nmem sei te dizer... comprei uma aqui 60x50x12 paguei cerca de 78 reais...
as minhas aqui tb nem tem fechadura... eu utilizo uma comprada em ferragista tipo para armario... coloco uma em cima e outra em baixo.... ae utilizo 1 cadeado para cada uma...
mais so em torres que acho mais faceis ser roubadas... tem uma torre aqui qeue tive ate que colocar cerca eletrica em volta dela... depois posto a foto...
Mais fora isso ta tranquilo...
ah os pigtail ficam para o lado de dentro da caixa... com o cabo transpassando parra dentro com conector N Femea, onde se enrosca o pigtail...

----------


## maxmelo

Tb estou montando um pc mk assim q estiver pronto eu posto todas as fotos :Big Grin:

----------


## FabricioViana

Parabéns pela iniciativa, show de bola!! Só nao entendi uma coisa: o cano de pvc passa por dentro da caixa mas nao tem nenhuma abertura dentro dela certo? Mesmo assim o ar circula? 
Valeu!
Fabricio Viana

----------


## raus

> Parabéns pela iniciativa, show de bola!! Só nao entendi uma coisa: o cano de pvc passa por dentro da caixa mas nao tem nenhuma abertura dentro dela certo? Mesmo assim o ar circula? 
> Valeu!
> Fabricio Viana



tem abertura sim... nem um furo e o cano atravessa a caixa, ae do lado de dentro ele e aberto, e em baixo tb, mais em baixo com uma tela para proibir a entrada de insetos,,, qualquer duvida poste ae

----------


## fefo2006

oi, perdom por mi portugues, como faze pra ligar o motherboard, fuente sim tener a swicth de ligaciom, obrigado

----------


## jairlima

Estou montando um provedor e tenho algumas questões:
1. Esse sistema é usado com pcmcia homologadas, em que a anatel não implicaria por estar sendo usada num provedor?
2. É o mesmo tipo de placa dos AP2000, AP4000 etc?
3. Onde eu poderia conseguir as placas e por quanto?

Obrigado raus. Foi uma iniciativa brilhante compartilhar essa sua idéia.

----------


## jairlima

No post acima onde eu coloquei "placa" eu quis dizer "cartão". Obrigado.

----------


## Elliott

Tpw eu poderia usar 4 antenas de grade????????? tpw um arranjo de uma a cada 90 graus?!?!?! e se esse arranjo daria interferencias nas outras!!! Obrigado :Smile:

----------


## raus

> Tpw eu poderia usar 4 antenas de grade????????? tpw um arranjo de uma a cada 90 graus?!?!?! e se esse arranjo daria interferencias nas outras!!! Obrigado


nao e recomendado usar direcionais, pois uma joga sinal nas costas da outra, causando interferencia, pois ea joga sinal pra frente, e pra tras tb joga uma quantidade significativa, nao aconselho, uma interfira na outra...

----------


## raus

> Estou montando um provedor e tenho algumas questões:
> 1. Esse sistema é usado com pcmcia homologadas, em que a anatel não implicaria por estar sendo usada num provedor?
> 2. É o mesmo tipo de placa dos AP2000, AP4000 etc?
> 3. Onde eu poderia conseguir as placas e por quanto?
> 
> Obrigado raus. Foi uma iniciativa brilhante compartilhar essa sua idéia.


opa.. desculpe a demora, mais ralando d+ aqui....
vamos la..
1. Sim, usado com placas pcmcia ou pci homologadas pela anatel, nem poderia implicar por ser usada em um provedor.
2. nunca trabalhei com ela, mais pelo alguns post q vi, reconheci sim,.certeza e cartao senao.
3. compra essas placas nestas lojas da net mesmo, como fase wireless e etc, seu preço varia de 140 (pcis) e ate uns 400 conto minipci + adaptador, dependendo de tua necessidade.

----------


## Elliott

> nao e recomendado usar direcionais, pois uma joga sinal nas costas da outra, causando interferencia, pois ea joga sinal pra frente, e pra tras tb joga uma quantidade significativa, nao aconselho, uma interfira na outra...


mesmo se eu colocar uma distante da outra tpw no arranjo de altura... 1 m 1,20 distante das outras... Outra coisa queria saber se presta pra distribuir sinal akelas aquario que parecem uma tapioca umas branquinhas...  :Wink:

----------


## parreira13

amigo eu uso quatro uma nas costa da outra, nunca tive problemas sempre usei aquarios de grade 24dbi, pode colocar que e 100%...

----------


## bl4ckbull3t

galera ia comprar um ap mikrotik mk2400 a/b/g atheros q suporta 200 clientes e 40 km de alcance.....
mas quando vi os pc-ap.. 
q configuração eu teria q usar num ap-pc pra fikar igual esse ap ?
jah q num ap com placa mãe normal sai mais em conta do q dar R$1,600,00 num mk 2400..
abrçs a todos.

----------


## Elliott

> Desculpe a demora, ralando mt aqui montando mais 4 mk essa semana pra subir em 4 torre... mt correria,... assim compro aqui na minha cidade mesmo, creio eu q qualquer loja de materias eletricos deve ter... aqui paguei cerca de 60 reais em cada... chama-se caixa de passagem... ae modificamos ela como vc pode acompanhar... qualquer coisa, dou o telefone da empresa q fabrica aqui em Goias...
> 
> so pedir ae se nem encontrar por ae


Vc me poderia passar o telefone???????? To afim de comprar uma dessa!

----------


## AZR

Esses cartões PCMCIA Senão de 200mW suportam quantos clientes na tua rede? Utilizando em uma placa mãe comum com adaptador os Mini-Pci Ubiquiti SR2 ou Prism B 200mW teria um desempenho melhor que esse cartão PCMCIA que vc utilizou? 

Parabens pela iniciativa de compartilhar esse tutorial.

----------


## raus

> Esses cartões PCMCIA Senão de 200mW suportam quantos clientes na tua rede? Utilizando em uma placa mãe comum com adaptador os Mini-Pci Ubiquiti SR2 ou Prism B 200mW teria um desempenho melhor que esse cartão PCMCIA que vc utilizou? 
> 
> Parabens pela iniciativa de compartilhar esse tutorial.


cara...
estou com uma torre aqui com uma omini q em horarios considerados de pico da simultaneos cerca de 70 a 78,... e tao funcionando normal... pelo menos ate hj ninguem ligo pra reclamar... mais ta estou pensando em setorizar... antes q fique critico

----------


## wimigasltda

> cara...
> estou com uma torre aqui com uma omini q em horarios considerados de pico da simultaneos cerca de 70 a 78,... e tao funcionando normal... pelo menos ate hj ninguem ligo pra reclamar... mais ta estou pensando em setorizar... antes q fique critico


Teria como montar naquelas mini placas mãe so com memoria e os cartoes. pra fiar leve.
Cada cartão um antena
Em cada antena cartao posso por quantos micros 
que marcas de cartão posso usar.
Grato Wilson

----------


## vidotti

> cara...
> estou com uma torre aqui com uma omini q em horarios considerados de pico da simultaneos cerca de 70 a 78,... e tao funcionando normal... pelo menos ate hj ninguem ligo pra reclamar... mais ta estou pensando em setorizar... antes q fique critico


Raus quantos Kilometros dá para fecha com essas antenas da pluron de 30Dbi pois comprei 4 para fazer PTP com as placas da Dlink DWL530 ag?

----------


## raus

> Raus quantos Kilometros dá para fecha com essas antenas da pluron de 30Dbi pois comprei 4 para fazer PTP com as placas da Dlink DWL530 ag?


que distancia pretende fechar?
tenho aqui a minha mais longe com essas placas da em media 9 Km com antena Visiontecde 26 db
ta passando trafego de 8 megas constante, sinal ficou na media de -65 e tx/rx de 44Mbps/36Mbps achu q pra mim resolveu o caso... essas plutos nunk trabalhei com elas juntamente com esses cartos, mais fechei 2 cidades com 35 Km e com cartos mini-pci de 700 mW fico show

----------


## jordannyarriel

fala amigo,
tambem comprei esse cartao completo com adaptador, porem nao veio o conector pig tail q vai nele corretamente.
agora se vc tiver um bom desempenho com ele me fale ok
estou ansioso para usar o meu.
abraços

----------


## awgnet

Amigos,

Para quem usa PC montado...

A temperatura não é um problema para o Hardware convencional de um PC ???

Montei um aqui em uma caixa CEMAR, e deixei no sol por um dia inteiro para fazer alguns testes....

O PC não travou em nenhum momento, mas quando abria a caixa e colocava a mão em alguns componentes do Hardware (chipset da placa mãe, HD, fonte) estava muito quente mesmo...

Usei um cooler 12x12 em 110 volts para ventilar a caixa, ele é muito bom, tem um fluxo de ar muito bom, mas mesmo assim a temperatura é realmente alta...

Minha pergunta é se isso lá em cima da torre, em dias do sol torrar mamona, não vai congelar, travar, queimar ou algo do gênero, gerando muito trabalho...

É melhor trabalhar com Routerboards ? É melhor substituir o HD por um CompactFlash ?

----------


## dasilvawinck

Sei que meu assunto não tem muito haver com o assunto deste poste, só gostaria de obter uma ajuda, pois não estou conseguindo fazer meu servidor mikrotik funcionar corretamente, já peguei vaaarrioss tuturiais, li todo forum, mas não consegui resolver, já tô mais de um mês nessa função, e não tem ninguem aqui por perto com conheçimento tecnico para resolver. instalei meu servidor com duas 3com pci, instalo e configuro beleza, acesso com o winbox, porém o servidor so consegue pingar com a 1° placa de rede, por exemplo, ligo a 1° placa com o meu modem, e a segunda com a rede interna, eu consigo acessar o mikrotik com o winbox em meu micro, porem, não consigo pingar do meu micro para o mikrotik e nem vice versa, somente do mikrotik para o modem. Se alguem poder me dar uma luz no fim do tunel, agradeço. vou deixar meu msn se alguem poder me ajudar.
[email protected]

----------


## KAPIVARA

Primeiramente Gostaria De Informar Que Nao Sei Nada De Microtik Ainda..

Nem Mesmo Consegui Fazer Pergunta Neste Forum. Se Alguem Me Mostrar Aonde AgradeÇo.

Bem Vamos La

Consegui Acessar Uma Routerboard Por Hyper Terminal.

So Isto Por Enquanto. Como Atribuo Um Ip Para Ele...

Como Configuro Ele Vai Rodar Em Ponto A Ponto Ou Seja 

SÃo Duas Placas Rb133c Com CartÃo Sr9, Alguem Me Ajude A Configurar Escolher Canal Essas Coisas. ( Comprei Antenas Da Aquario De 20dbi, E Vou Ligar Somente 4 Kilomestros Sem Visada )



( Equipamento )
Routerboard 133c - CartÃo Sr9

----------


## coringahitec

ei velho eu sou novato por aqui e achei massa o seu wiki eu estou planejando um aqui um pouco diferente mas o principio é o mesmo eu to com uma duvida 
se eu colocar uma placa wifi comum e uma omni funciona legau ???????

----------


## engenharitel

as informaçoes sobre mikrokit me ajudou bastante obrigado galera !!!

----------


## raus

> fala amigo,
> tambem comprei esse cartao completo com adaptador, porem nao veio o conector pig tail q vai nele corretamente.
> agora se vc tiver um bom desempenho com ele me fale ok
> estou ansioso para usar o meu.
> abraços


os desempenhos dele e exelente, nada a reclamar, pode compra os pig tails e colocar ele pra trabalhar q vc nao ira se arrepender, desculpe a demora, e q andei meio sumido e enrolado por aqui, mais agora ja posso volta a partilhar rs....

----------


## raus

> Amigos,
> 
> Para quem usa PC montado...
> 
> A temperatura não é um problema para o Hardware convencional de um PC ???
> 
> Montei um aqui em uma caixa CEMAR, e deixei no sol por um dia inteiro para fazer alguns testes....
> 
> O PC não travou em nenhum momento, mas quando abria a caixa e colocava a mão em alguns componentes do Hardware (chipset da placa mãe, HD, fonte) estava muito quente mesmo...
> ...




desculpe a demora, correria por aqui, mais vamos la, routerboards seria melhor pra trabalhar com as mini-pci, pois conseguem mante realmente a potencia delas, qt a placas maes e hds, nunk obtive problemas, nem com raios nem com calor, das 25 torres na qual tomo conta, apenas 2 deu problema desse genero de travar, coisa de dar um reboot fisico, mais tb isso depois de 86 e 78 dias(cada) ligados sem dar um reboot, coisa normal ne rs... quanto a Hds, o pessoal fala pela estatica ele queimar, seja por raio essas coisas, nunk tb nao tive problemas deste genero, so tive problemas em 4 torres, mais era a fonte q bichou, creio eu q seja por ela ser uma fonte dessas vagabundas, estou providenciando aquelas fontes da satelite , com uns 550 W para jogos, vamos ver q q dar ne.... fora mais, nada a declarar rs...

----------


## jocthbr

É pessoal, eu tenho esse mesmo receio...
Usar Placa-mãe pode terminar em hardware frito, dpois de um solzão de meio dia...
Não sei na região de vcs, que deve ser mais frio, mas aki em Mossoró, no RN, meio dia num é brincadeira naum... É quente pra caralho!
hehehehhe

naum fiz testes ainda naum, mas axo q dentro de uma caixa hermética, numa torre de 30 metros, deve ficar com pelomenos 50° dentro dela no meio dia...

Tenho medo de usar pq usei access-points, e eles travavam sempre...

Alguem já teve alguma experiência como essa, com temperatura elevada?
flw!

----------


## tecronaldo

Estou com algumas duvidas sobre este projeto, depois de ver este projeto tive algumas ideias, sera que posso fazer 4 ponta a ponto com este projeto. Sendo um 5 km, o segundo de 15 Km o terceiro 25,3 Km e o Quarto de 27 Km todos com visada. DUVIDA: Gostaria de usar placa wireless PCI comun, mas me falaram que as pistas da placa mãe não aguentariam por muito tempo. Gostaria de Saber se e verdade e qual a sugestão que vocês me dão.

----------


## jocthbr

Bem..
Andei repensando aki amigo...
Com uma refrigeração boa, você consegue manter a temperatura interna da caixa hermética em por volta de 40°, num sol de meio dia...

O ideal é que se mande cromar a caixa hermética (idéia que eu tive outro dia).
Depois, colocar coolers bons, elementos bem dispostos e posicionados, pra fazer a circulação do ar, processadores com clock baixo, placas-mãe com capacitores de baixo SNR para não "incharem" com facilidade...

Essas coisinhas...
Vai olhando aê, que dá certo...

=D

----------


## tecronaldo

Amigo Raus, gostaria de saber se tem como usar 4 placa PCi Wireless comun neste esquema que você montou ou se só da certo com MiniPci, se poder usar 4 placa PCI Wireless comum qual o Soft que devo usar para gerenciar estas 4 placas, a tambem gostaria de saber se não corre o risco de queimar a placa mãe, uma vez ouvi um comentario que a placa Mãe não daria conta de alimentar 4 ou mais placa PCI Wireless.(Ou se alimenta-se seria por pouco tempo). Estas placa seria usadas em 4 Ponta a Ponto Diferentes ao mesmo tempo. Deculpe a minha falta de experiência, mas estamos ai pra aprender com quem sabe mais.

----------


## raus

> Bem..
> Andei repensando aki amigo...
> Com uma refrigeração boa, você consegue manter a temperatura interna da caixa hermética em por volta de 40°, num sol de meio dia...
> 
> O ideal é que se mande cromar a caixa hermética (idéia que eu tive outro dia).
> Depois, colocar coolers bons, elementos bem dispostos e posicionados, pra fazer a circulação do ar, processadores com clock baixo, placas-mãe com capacitores de baixo SNR para não "incharem" com facilidade...
> 
> Essas coisinhas...
> Vai olhando aê, que dá certo...
> ...



Cromar a caixa??? tu ta doidao rs....
apesar de sair caro, ela absorve ainda mais o calor do sol rs....
aqui ja estamos com 25 torres e todas com PC-AP, rs... e sem algum problema, alias, estava com um problema, era de fontes queimando com frequencia, mais eram fontes vagabundas q dizem ser de 400W ou 450 W, mais o preço e la embaixo, problema resolvido, comprando aquelas fontes apropriadas para cases, ou gabinetes jogos, que alcançam 800W ou 900W de pico, e 450, ou 500 W real, depois dessa, tem maquina q ta no uptime de 78 dias desde a minha troca de fonte, fora isso, nd a reclamar rs....

----------


## raus

> Amigo Raus, gostaria de saber se tem como usar 4 placa PCi Wireless comun neste esquema que você montou ou se só da certo com MiniPci, se poder usar 4 placa PCI Wireless comum qual o Soft que devo usar para gerenciar estas 4 placas, a tambem gostaria de saber se não corre o risco de queimar a placa mãe, uma vez ouvi um comentario que a placa Mãe não daria conta de alimentar 4 ou mais placa PCI Wireless.(Ou se alimenta-se seria por pouco tempo). Estas placa seria usadas em 4 Ponta a Ponto Diferentes ao mesmo tempo. Deculpe a minha falta de experiência, mas estamos ai pra aprender com quem sabe mais.


qt a esse comentario de queimar placa mae, nunk passei por isso, pode sim usar 4 placas pci comum , qt ao soft rs... nao e bem um soft, e um sistema operacional, na qual o nome e Mikrotik rs...

qualquer duvida, da uma procurada no forum. vc vai achar mt coisa interressante...

----------


## jocthbr

Cara...
Na boa...

Cromado, vai refletir mto mais o sol..
sem noção..
Eu já mandei cromar algumas coisas, e não é tão caro..
E o brilho que fica, reflete mto bem o sol!
fica como um espelho..
acho que você está enganado no que falou sobre cromar a caixa...
=/

----------


## altairsq

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-da-certo.html

me ajudem

----------


## JBMICROMAIS

Amigo,

Parabéns pelo trabalho!! Como contribuição gostaria de comentar a dica abaixo:

"Se você estiver usando Fonte ATX, faça da seguinte maneira: Coloque um arame (clips, de preferência), no conector da Fonte que é ligado à Placa-mãe (20 ou 24 pinos), ligando o fio verde ao fio preto mais próximo à esquerda. Ao fazer isso, quando a fonte recebe carga de energia alternada (AC), vindo do estabilizador, o Micro vai ligar sozinho diretamente, ou seja, sem precisar pressionar o botão ligar/desligar do gabinete."

-A maioria das bios possui recurso pra ligar a placa-mae sem usar o arame. Voce pode definir se a máquina vai voltar com o ultimo estado (ON ou OFF), sempre OFF ou Sempre ON.

JB

----------


## fefegarcia1

Olá boa noite,
Li o post inteiro hj pela1 vez e me esclareceu grande parte das minhas dúvidas.
Tenho uma rede pequena entre amigos com um DI-524, Estou querendo montar um provedor para o meu bairro penso em 30 a 40 clientes.
Estou querendo montar assim:
Placa mãe pc chips;
Processador semprom 2,5 GHz
256 MB de ram;
HD 2 GB (relíquia);
Fonte Atx de 450 w;
Mais 4 placas da D-link modelo Dwl-g520;
Uma Omni da aquário de 12 Dbi's depois se necessário coloco setoriais (?dbi dêm dicas para um raio de 500 mts).

*Agora um pouco das minhas dúvidas:
Essas Pci's são compatíveis com o SO Mikrotik?
Aqui eu só tenho Adsl para distribuir (link de 4 Mbps), posso entrar com adsl e sair com wireless sem problemas?
Obs.: Usarei uma antena de grade direcionada para o router e vice-versa, pois o ponto de adsl está distante do ponto onde ficará a torre.*

Aqui fica minha cooperação para as perguntas anteriores:

Aqui na Santa Ifigênia-São Paulo

Quadro de comando Cemar 60x40x20 cm R$ 167,85
Quadro de comando Cemar 50x40x20 cm R$ 110,00

Quanto a cromar as caixas acho que é investimento desnecessário, eu utilizaria uma capa feita com uma manta aluminizada (utilizadas como subcoberturas em telhados) para refletir o calor.

Por antecipação meus agradecimentos pela colaboração. 
Aos que quizerem os telefones das lojas podem entrar em contato comigo no meu e-mail [email protected]

----------


## lindelson

Ai pessoal proveitando este topico pra tirar uma duvida!!!
Montei uma caixa igual a esta, so que deu um problema, na hora de instalar o MK 2.9.27 nao estou conseguindo fazer ele funcionar com Bridge!!! Bom aqui tenho um servidor q faz todo controle, teria como deixar ele com Bridge? so para gerencial os cartoes? Agradeço a todos.

----------


## Genis

Ola colega RAUS

Eu gostaria se for posivel vc detalhar melhor a opção de ligar o micro com fonte ATX e ele ligar só, sem a nessecidade de precionar o botão POWER.

OBS. eu gostaria de montar com micros novos, como Core 2 DUO com 1 GB ram + Cartão flash, ao invés de pentium 233 con fonte AT
Desde já fica os meus agradecimento.

----------


## Briza

Na opçao de energia da placa mae quase todas as novas tem so mudar de off para on na opcçao halt outras trazem outro nome

----------


## kadupe

> Desculpe a demora em montar esse Wiki pessoal, e que estou meio sem tempo, e estava apanhando pra mexer nesse wiki rs..
> Tb Havia pedido ajuda ao Catvbrasil, mais creio eu que ele tb esta muito enrolado, e ainda doente  ... Melhoras ae pra vc...
> 
> Mais finalmente o esquema esta pronto... Fiquem avontade para alterar e analizar... esta ae para todos do forum
> 
> 
> Tutoriais/Wireless/montagem-mikrotik-placa-pc-comum - UnderLinux Wiki


Ficou 10 está de parabêns, pela sua experiencia que vc apresenta ter acredito que vc vai me tirar uma duvida qual cartão vc usou a placa pci e o cabo da antena para a placa se puder falar um pouco sobre eles vou ficar grato pela ajuda.obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## kadupe

> Acabei de redimensionar as imagens e to pedindo pro Administrador do Wiki arrumar no nosso padrao.
> 
> Obrigado pela contribuicao


Amigo sou novo aqui no forum e lê o tutorial do raus e fiquei curioso, qual cartão pcimcia ele usou e qual adaptador pci, vc pode me esclarecer qual cartão usar para um melhor desempenho do Mikrotik. obrigado pela atenção?

----------


## aljaab

Gostaria de poder ajudar na melhoria desse tutorial!

----------


## Darkmatter161

Olá, boa noite, eu gostaria de que, se possível, a minha dúvida quanto aos mikrotiks fosse tirada, se puderem me ajuda agradeço muitooooo!!! É q eu estou querendo montar um aqui no meu bairro. Eu recebo o sinal do centro da cidade 5km com visada , atualmente trabalho com aps zinwell g-220 só que é muito ruim o sinal numa distância de 5 km só da 55% de sinal e nível de ruído 3% (isso pelo software da ralink)com antenas zirok de 24 dbi e 2.4 Ghz. Por isso queria mais potência para dar uma qualidade no link. Tava pensando em fazer um mikrotik com três cartões mini pci Emp-8602 Super Plus 600mW (dois cartões para receber o sinal com (duas zirok 2.4 Ghz de 24 Dbi e outro para distribuir po uma omni da aquário de 15 Dbi) + adaptador Rb11 fonte de 500 watts reais memória de 768 (uma 256 e outra 512) um hd de notebook com dois coolers de 12x12 e dois 8x8. E não sei se estou certo na minha escolha... Já ouvi um monte de coisas: Gente dizendo que alta potência gera muito ruído, gente que usa placa wireless no lugar de cartões mini-pci... enfim, de TUDO!!! Por isso, peço a vcs que me ajudem a resolver esse problema: receber um link de 1 Mb por 1 zirok de 5.8 a 6 km e outro mb por outra zirok de 2.4 a 4 km e distribuir para 45 clientes. cada um com uma velocidade de mais ou menos 64 kbps. Siiiiiim, outra dúvida: Por exemplo, acabei e montar um mikrotik com um pc, e agora como faço para ele efetivamente funcionar??? Tem que instalar um firmware??? Como é essa coisa de licença 4, 6???? Desculpem-me a minha ignorância em wireless, é que sou novo nessa área, hiihi. Desde já agradeço aos que puderem me ajudar!!!

----------


## Darkmatter161

A propósito, esse fórum é o melhor da internet, relativo a mikrotik. Muito obrigado pela iniciativa, Raus!!!!!

----------


## rikzz

excelente!
uma dúvida, qual cartão que está ali?
é com adaptador pcmcia, certo?

----------


## uesleycorrea

Raus, parabéns pelo post! Excelente!. Preciso saber o seguinte: já trabalho com redes há algum tempo... estou iniciando em mikrotik. Gostaria de saber, se tem como uma máquina ser server mikrotik e ap ao mesmo tempo. Quero acabar com os rádios, colocar só o mk. Se sim, qual placa usar para fazer o trabalho de wireless...

att

----------


## egservice

Bom dia, quero em primeiro lugar agradecer ao amigo Rodrigo pelo exelente tutorial,
montei meu pc-ap seguindo o tutorial e agora estou postando as fotos para vcs verem,
(confere ai rodrigo se ta td certinho rsrs) um abraço a todos e parabens a vcs do underlinux pelo trabalho de vcs.

Cristiano Marcos

----------


## raus

> Bom dia, quero em primeiro lugar agradecer ao amigo Rodrigo pelo exelente tutorial,
> montei meu pc-ap seguindo o tutorial e agora estou postando as fotos para vcs verem,
> (confere ai rodrigo se ta td certinho rsrs) um abraço a todos e parabens a vcs do underlinux pelo trabalho de vcs.
> 
> Cristiano Marcos


 
rsrsrs

ficou bom, mt bom, depois tenho q posta fotos do meu novo esquema de trabalho, nao trabalho mais daquele esquema rs...
mais ficou bom mt bom, e estou vendo aqui, vc e de goias, qual cidade? parabens ae.
Felicidades.

----------


## egservice

Opa e ai rodrigo, valeu obrigado, ja faz quase um ano q esse bixim ta "no ar" só agora q tirei um tempim pra postar as fotos,
sou aqui de Leop bulhoes, vizinho ai de Aps lembra, qualquer dia vou ai fazer uma visita.
fiquei curioso com esse novo esquema q vc falou, vou aguardar vc postar as fotos, mais uma vez obrigado, bom dia.

----------


## raus

> Raus, parabéns pelo post! Excelente!. Preciso saber o seguinte: já trabalho com redes há algum tempo... estou iniciando em mikrotik. Gostaria de saber, se tem como uma máquina ser server mikrotik e ap ao mesmo tempo. Quero acabar com os rádios, colocar só o mk. Se sim, qual placa usar para fazer o trabalho de wireless...
> 
> att


 
sim tem como sim, funciona 100%
qt a placa, tem q analizar de acordo com sua necessidade e a $$
qualquer coisa tamos ae..

abçs

----------


## ddllss

> estamos ae para ajudar ne, ja que fui mt ajudado por aqui... ah sao so meritos meus nao... a galera ae tb ajudou a redimencinar o WIKI... penas fiz o trabalho de fazer e postar... a galera q redimecionou para o nosso padrao... parabens a todos nos


amigo muito bom trabalho parabens!! nota mil !! 
desculpe minha ignorancia.. 
mas como vc faz para digitar a senha do winbox??? ou nao é preciso?
obrigado!

----------


## Genis

deve usar o teclado

----------


## ddllss

> deve usar o teclado


sim amigo..
mas pelo que eu vi nas fotos esta em uma torre, e nao tem teclado ali! 
como sera o procedimento? se acabar energia o pc liga automatico.. mas e pra 
digitar usuario e senha?? teria que subir?
desculpe a ignorancia mas estou curioso a respeito..
abraços..

----------


## Genis

Caro amigo agora ficou melhor, vc antes de levar o micro para a torre deve entrar no setup da placa mae tem uma opçao All Erros mude para no erro pronto nao vai pedir mai o teclado, a não ser que acabe a carga da bateria Ok

----------


## ddllss

:2in1: 


> Caro amigo agora ficou melhor, vc antes de levar o micro para a torre deve entrar no setup da placa mae tem uma opçao All Erros mude para no erro pronto nao vai pedir mai o teclado, a não ser que acabe a carga da bateria Ok


entendido amigo, obrigado!

----------


## denin

ola pessoal, eu estou começando agora a usar mikrotik, mas to com um grande problema, eu estav com um sistema instalado mas venceu a licença ai to tentando colocar outros mas todos estao dando erro na pasta "wireless legacy" se alguem puder me ajudar estou usando um hd flash

----------


## andersonronilson

Oi; Boa Tarde.....
Vi o wiki; ficou show;! a galera trabalhou bem nisso!]
Contribuiu muitoooo!
Mais ql modelo de placa; vc usou ali?
Ou melhor ql model o de cartão>.....
Não deu para me ver bem, o modelo
Falow

----------


## denin

8206 senao

----------


## andersonronilson

Ei....Vi tb suas postagem aq; e percebir q vc estaria passando o contato/...

De onde vc compra esses Adaptador PCI para PCMCIA 

E os Cartões? poxaa:! Agradeceria ter esse contatoo...

Obrigado. [email protected]

----------


## denin

cara esses adaptadores e pci para mini pci, mas se voce quiser eu mesmo te forneço

----------


## andersonronilson

ql o valor dos adaptadores?
e dos cartoes?

----------


## andersonronilson

Vc mostrou td a montagem dos hardware para um aplinux mikrotik

Tem algum tutorial mostrando como fazer as configurações dentro no sistema
operacional mikrotik???

Desde como e instalado, ate as configurações que devem ser feitas;...???

Não conheço bem o aplinux, tenho ate um servidor mikrotik;
mais uso apenas radios, da edmax;....

esperoooo

----------


## denin

mais tarde posto aki tudinho pra voce

----------


## lipeiori

Esse cooler de baixo tá ventilando ou exaurindo?

----------


## Fhenixp

Muito Bom mesmo eu estou querendo montar um servidor para mim esse Super-Tutorial vai me ajuda bastante aogra vc poderia criar tbm um tutorial ensinando quais as melhores placas e
e as menores configuraçoes para um servidor funcionar legal!
Agradecido ! :Ciao:

----------


## wimigasltda

> Muito Bom mesmo eu estou querendo montar um servidor para mim esse Super-Tutorial vai me ajuda bastante aogra vc poderia criar tbm um tutorial ensinando quais as melhores placas e
> e as menores configuraçoes para um servidor funcionar legal!
> Agradecido !



Existem as da tp-link que são homologadas, e baratas tem um vendedor de santan catarina no ml que vende com nota fiscal e selo da anatel por 59 reais cada, alias todas da tp-link é chipset atheros. Aqui usava ag 520 como perdeu homologação troquei por tp-link.

----------


## eletrosat

bom tarde amigos sou novo por aqui gostei muito desse tutorial q o raus colocou mais ele falou q tinha um projeto novo eu sinseramente gostaria de conhecer se for possivel o nosso amigo postar, é claro!

----------


## Oldayr

Cara muito legal... Parabéns, bem explicativo... E o sistema qual versão vc vai utilizar???

----------


## fhb

Muito bom, parabéns.

----------


## LOWSDYVE

MT bom ja li tudo vlw. fui

----------


## delazeri494

> Desculpe a demora em montar esse Wiki pessoal, e que estou meio sem tempo, e estava apanhando pra mexer nesse wiki rs..
> Tb Havia pedido ajuda ao Catvbrasil, mais creio eu que ele tb esta muito enrolado, e ainda doente   ... Melhoras ae pra vc...
> 
> Mais finalmente o esquema esta pronto... Fiquem avontade para alterar e analizar... esta ae para todos do forum
> 
> 
> Tutoriais/Wireless/montagem-mikrotik-placa-pc-comum - UnderLinux Wiki



AMIGO ME AJUDA AE POR FAVOR ? OLÁ MESTRES TRABALHO COM MIKROTIK A ALGUNS MESES NO ENTANTO TENHO UMA PLACA DE REDE WIFII D´LINK DWL G520 FUNCIONANDO PERFEITO ... AGORA A BOMBA A DEMANDA DE CLIENTES CRESCEU ANORMALMENTE ... MUITOS PEDIDOS..E FUI OBRIGADO A COMPRAR MAIS DUAS GRADES 25 DBI E MAIS DUAS PLACAS TP-LINK DE 108 MB. O QUE ACONTECE É QUE NA PLACA D LINK O CLIENTE CONECTA NORNALMENTE E DISCA FAZENDO A PLENA E PERFEITA CONEXÃO TD OK . AGORA QNDO ELE CONCTA EM UMA DAS PLACAS TP-LINK ELE NÃO CONSEGUE DISCAR NEM A PAU ... ALGUEM MAIS INTERADO PODERIA ME ENVIAR UM TUTO DE COMO COLOCAR A NET PRA RODAR NESSAS PLACAS ASSIM COMO A D´LINK RODA ..DEIXEI ELA EXATAMENTE CONFIGURADA COMO A D´LINK E NADA DE CONECTAR .ABRAÇOS E FIQUE COM DEUS ...

----------


## antoniere

Vlw por compartilhar seus conhecimentos cara, só uma duvida não sei se é a area serta mas posso fazer uma pergunta? Tenho um sistema montado aki compartilho com meus visinhos uso RB433AH com cartão da Engenius 600mW o sinal ta ok na maioria dos clientes o problema é que na maioria deles quando logam no MSN 2009 fica caindo direto???

----------


## alpgarrido

muito bom o wiki , fiz um semelhante .... apenas uma duvida, quantos metros de fio é aconselhavel utilizar saindo da pc mk para as antenas ? o o cabo pode ser o rg58 ou melhor usar outro?

aguardo a ajuda

----------


## maxmelo

Lmr400 com conectores Andrews

----------


## alpgarrido

> Lmr400 com conectores Andrews


QUANTOS METROS EM MEDIA POSSO USAR, VISTO Q O PONTO A PONTO ESTA MENOS DE 1K

AGUARDO

----------


## borundy

O tamanho ideal dos cabos ficou sem resposta???

----------


## borundy

Neste projeto feito pelo Raus, posso montar mais de um MK em uma torre para alcançar o maximo de clientes possivel. Alguém pode me responder????

----------


## regispinheiro

Olá! Estou começando com uma MIKROTIK, ja tenho ela instalado no meu pc.
Só que não sei configurar o IP na nela para ascesar a MIKROTIK, de outro pc!!

Ha tenho outra mikrotik, só que essa outra não reconhece nenhuma placa de rede, só placa WIRELESS!!

Se poderem me ajudar agradesco

----------


## raus

> O tamanho ideal dos cabos ficou sem resposta???


depende, recomendo no maximo 1,8 metro

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo não sei se conseguiu resolver seu problemas, mais se ainda ta dificil recomendo a leitura do nosso wiki: 
Mikrotik - UnderLinux Wiki




> Olá! Estou começando com uma MIKROTIK, ja tenho ela instalado no meu pc.
> Só que não sei configurar o IP na nela para ascesar a MIKROTIK, de outro pc!!
> 
> Ha tenho outra mikrotik, só que essa outra não reconhece nenhuma placa de rede, só placa WIRELESS!!
> 
> Se poderem me ajudar agradesco

----------


## marco

Raus, será que poderiam me ajdar, estou montando um mk 2.9 em um pc e coloquei uma pci da TP-Link com chipset atheros 5212 e uma placa pci realtek (para rede via cabo) quando ligo o pc o Mikrotik reconhece no dispositivo de drivers as duas placas, mas na interface só mostra a realtek, o que faço? ... desde já obrigado!

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo qual é o modelo dessa placa tp-link ?




> Raus, será que poderiam me ajdar, estou montando um mk 2.9 em um pc e coloquei uma pci da TP-Link com chipset atheros 5212 e uma placa pci realtek (para rede via cabo) quando ligo o pc o Mikrotik reconhece no dispositivo de drivers as duas placas, mas na interface só mostra a realtek, o que faço? ... desde já obrigado!

----------


## Genis

> Olá! Estou começando com uma MIKROTIK, ja tenho ela instalado no meu pc.
> Só que não sei configurar o IP na nela para ascesar a MIKROTIK, de outro pc!!
> 
> Ha tenho outra mikrotik, só que essa outra não reconhece nenhuma placa de rede, só placa WIRELESS!!
> 
> Se poderem me ajudar agradesco


me chama ai no msn que faço pra vc as configurações [email protected]

----------


## alegna

cara ficou 100% teu wiki,,,,show mesmo.....

----------


## gerson25

Belo post !! Excelente contribuição.Parabéns !!1

----------


## Handrigo

fico muitooo joia ;D

a hora q fazer o meu aqui posto umas imagens tbm ... abraços

----------


## byziel

Primeiramente Boa Noite a todos
que placas eram aquelas usados no seu MK?


grato

----------


## hostjunior

queria saber que placa mãe é essa o modelo dela?

----------


## hostjunior

gostaria de saber qual modelo dessa placa mãe?

----------


## gabriel barreto

cara quando eu fui abrir o wiki ele deu esse erro


*404 Not Found*nginx

----------


## bolabt

Pessoal não sei se estou postando no lugar certo mas ai vai minha pergunta:

SOu novo na empresa e o administrador da rede criou a rde com essa configuração wireless :

4-Wireless disabled=no
set 5-FibraGVT disabled=no
/ip proxy
set always-from-cache=no cache-administrator=\
[email protected] cache-hit-dscp=\
4 cache-on-disk=no enabled=no max-cache-size=none \
max-client-connections=600 max-fresh-time=3d \
max-server-connections=600 parent-proxy=0.0.0.0 \
parent-proxy-port=0 port=8080 \
serialize-connections=no src-address=0.0.0.0
/ip route
add comment=GVT disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
0.0.0.0/0 gateway=177.19.184.25 scope=30 \
target-scope=10
add comment=CommCorp disabled=yes distance=1 \
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.215.217.81 scope=\
30 target-scope=10
add disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 \
gateway=10.1.1.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=172.16.1.0/30 \
gateway=10.1.1.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=192.168.1.0/24 \
gateway=10.85.10.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip service
set telnet address="" disabled=yes port=23
set ftp address="" disabled=yes port=21
set www address="" disabled=yes port=80
set ssh address="" disabled=yes port=22
set www-ssl address="" certificate=none disabled=yes \
port=443
set api address="" disabled=yes port=8728
set winbox address="" disabled=no port=8291
/ip smb
set allow-guests=yes comment=MikrotikSMB domain=MSHOME \
enabled=no interfaces=all
/ip smb shares
set [ find default=yes ] comment="default share" \
directory=/pub disabled=no max-sessions=10 name=pub
/ip smb users
set [ find default=yes ] disabled=no name=guest \
password="" read-only=yes
/ip socks
set connection-idle-timeout=2m enabled=no \
max-connections=200 port=1080
/ip traffic-flow
set active-flow-timeout=30m cache-entries=4k enabled=no \
inactive-flow-timeout=15s interfaces=all
/ip upnp
set allow-disable-external-interface=yes enabled=no \
show-dummy-rule=yes
/mpls
set dynamic-label-range=16-1048575 propagate-ttl=yes
/mpls interface
set [ find default=yes ] disabled=no interface=all \
mpls-mtu=1508
/mpls ldp
set distribute-for-default-route=no enabled=no \
hop-limit=255 loop-detect=no lsr-id=0.0.0.0 \
path-vector-limit=255 transport-address=0.0.0.0 \
use-explicit-null=no
/port firmware
set directory=firmware
/ppp aaa
set accounting=yes interim-update=0s use-radius=no
/ppp secret
add caller-id="" disabled=no limit-bytes-in=0 \
limit-bytes-out=0 name=ppp1 password=123456789 \
profile=default routes="" service=any
/queue interface

Atualmente estamos cadastrando MAC por MAC dos usuarios para terem acessos, mas desejo que seja feito wireless criptografada.....

Na opção wireless não há nenhum interface, nao sei mais o que fazer...

utilizo MIKROTIK 5.14

----------

